# Critique Ross



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

heres my new horse named ross hes 5 years old 16+hh AQHA. I got him for my 21st bday from my friend. i would like to hear what you guys think. this is the first time i have handled him :} i have owned him for to days and met him twice.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, he's stunning! 

There are a few things I noted, so I'll go ahead and just throw them out. His neck ties in pretty low. He is defiantly proportioned weird in the back- as if his wither placement should be further forward. Sickle hocked and his back pasterns seem pretty upright, while all of them seem a little too short. His croup is also very sloped which gives him a low set tail.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like his top line other than the sloped croup. He has withers that carry nicely into his back and a very short back and strong coupling. His point of shoulder is low and his shoulder is a bit steep in addition to the things you have noted. Steep pasterns behind are not as serious as steep pasterns in front. Hinds carry 40% of the weight.. fronts 60%


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

over all do yall think his ok? mostly i will be useing him for trail riding/bumming around/maybe ssssoooooome jumping.. maybe. he is Western Pleasure trained so i might try some of that as well


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What a nice B-day present!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> What a nice B-day present!


thank you :} i cant wait till i can get some muscle on him and get rid of the fat


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I love this guy....everything about him. He's extremely well balanced, LOVE where his neck ties in, I find nothing wrong with where his withers are...pretty darn perfect for a pleasure horse to have a nice break at the wither and flatten the neck right out. Love the back length and deep heart girth, nice roomy hocks with a great set that line up pretty well with his knees. He may be a bit steep in the croup but he has a gorgeous hip so it all works well.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you  i think this is the prettiest horse i have ever had out of of four horses ross is better built now lets hope i can handle this little or big booger head lolol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a generous friend you have! ;D I don't do confo critiques (*cough* BecauseISuckAtThem *cough*) But just wanted to say that he's lovely!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

All I see is a steep shoulder and maybe tied in at the knee a bit, but other than that he is lovely! Very good looking boy, has such a soft eye, bet he's a lover not a fighter lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> thank you  i think this is the prettiest horse i have ever had out of of four horses ross is better built now lets hope i can handle this little or big booger head lolol


 Curious....what are his bloodlines? I think I see some Invester in him.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Curious....what are his bloodlines? I think I see some Invester in him.


his daddy was named My Finial notice i dont have his papers yet


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> his daddy was named My Finial notice i dont have his papers yet


OMG....I owned a daughter of My Final Notice! Good luck with him....I like him alot.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> OMG....I owned a daughter of My Final Notice! Good luck with him....I like him alot.


kool!! lol i think i may need to get some help with training him a bit more he was a bit of a handfull today to handle


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

WesternRider said:


> kool!! lol i think i may need to get some help with training him a bit more he was a bit of a handfull today to handle


 
Well, My Final Notice is by Dynamic in thr Dark by Dynamic Delxuxe and that line is known to be a little bit quirky...I know my mare was. She could certainly be opinionated...not on the ground, but in the saddle. The more you asked of her to progress in her training....the more "opinionated" she got.


----------

